# veszt, veszít



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Szerintetek mi a különbség a _veszteni _és a _veszíteni _igék között?

Példák:
Elvesz(í)tettem a pénztárcámat.
Elveszt(í)ették a háborút.
Elvesz(í)tette a játszmát.
XY a ruletten mindig vesz(í)t.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Nem tudom, van-e valami hivatalos szabály a két igealakra vonatkozóan, de "zsigerből" azt mondanám, hogy az első három mondatnál nincs lényeges különbség.
A negyediknél én csak a "veszít" alakot érzem természetesnek, talán mert itt a nyelvtani szerkezet is más: az igét nem követi tárgy.


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> A negyediknél én csak a "veszít" alakot érzem természetesnek, talán mert itt a nyelvtani szerkezet is más: az igét nem követi tárgy.


Egyetértek.


----------



## Zsanna

Érdekes, nekem a 2. és 3. mondatnál van olyan érzésem, hogy az _elveszít_ alak egy kicsit furcsa, mert az a jelentése, hogy "otthagy, ottfelejt valahol" kiérezhető, viszont nem illik ahhoz, amit a mondatok ki akarnának fejezni. (Bár nem dominánsan, csak a mondatot többször "megcsócsálva".  )
A 4. mondatban nekem mindkettő változat elfogadható (mint ahogy az 1.-ben is), csak a kiejtés miatt tűnik könnyebbnek a hosszabb, _veszít_ forma.


----------

